# How old are you crazy people?!!



## Mish

I'm curious about the range of ages we have on this forum. Do we have any youngins that are interested in prepping or is this forum filled with a bunch of bitter old folks? hehe:-D
If you're not shy, give up your age. :shock:

*I'm 25 for life!!* (Ok, I'm 37 in about a month)


----------



## Slippy

51. Getting old is not fun for the body that's for damn sure. What I miss most is playing sports especially competitive softball over the last 25 years. A few years ago after some minor ankle surgery I realized my competitive softball days were numbered. My last year playing I was the oldest guy by about 15 years on a pretty good team. So I hit my last dinger and walked off the field never to return.


----------



## sparkyprep

35, old enough to know better, but still too young to care!


----------



## Scotty12

48 years young


----------



## csi-tech

48. Ugh.


----------



## Smitty901

Mish said:


> I'm curious about the range of ages we have on this forum. Do we have any youngins that are interested in prepping or is this forum filled with a bunch of bitter old folks? hehe:-D
> If you're not shy, give up your age. :shock:
> 
> *I'm 25 for life!!* (Ok, I'm 37 in about a month)


 Well lets us put it this way you could have dated my sons And my oldest grand child could be your sister


----------



## Schramm

31 here.


----------



## OKDee

yall make me feel so old, 54!


----------



## pheniox17

i fell young at 30 :/ I'm surrounded by old farts  lol


----------



## dannydefense

You would have to ask my wife.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## Pir8fan

The bod's 57. The mind is a lot younger.


----------



## TLock762x51

OKDee said:


> yall make me feel so old, 54!


 Oh, thank god! I didn't want to be the oldest one here.

I'm 53.

Tim


----------



## inceptor

TLock762x51 said:


> Oh, thank god! I didn't want to be the oldest one here.
> 
> I'm 53.
> 
> Tim


Not even close. I'm 61 and I know there are those older than me here. 

I think Montana Rancher is somewhere in his 80's :lol:


----------



## Mish

inceptor said:


> Not even close. I'm 61 and I know there are those older than me here.
> 
> I think Montana Rancher is somewhere in his 80's :lol:


That explains a lot.


----------



## Kanman

59 hear. Played competitive softball until I was 57. Still have the attitude, the body just doesn't listen.....lol


----------



## bernzzii

27 come Tuesday.


----------



## MI.oldguy

SIGH, 57 here,wife 54,been into preparedness (we dont really call ourselves preppers)for well, since the 70's...I believe we would have been called survivalists then. but we denied it.didnt want to get on anybodys tube set radar.


----------



## GTGallop

I'll give you a hint...


----------



## Denton

50. It's great. Woot.

:lol:


----------



## slewfoot

69 for a couple more months.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

51 yrs, 3 days.

It ain't the year of the chassis so much as the hard mileage.....


----------



## PaulS

63 1/2 And after the overhaul this chassis will be in racing form once more.


----------



## SDF880

56 but that is only 13 Celsius years - LOL


----------



## Beach Kowboy

40 here and still feel like I'm in my 20's!!


----------



## pakrat

63, 5’11”, 172lbs, trail ready.


----------



## cds0699

I'm 34


----------



## paraquack

455 in dog years, and damn if it doesn't feel that way, too!


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I'm at a dangerous age. I'm at that age where you begin to not give a ****. To old to keep up with the young and their games. But not yet old enough to stop. But at an age where I know my best years are behind me. 
48


----------



## nephilim

I feel young at 28 and 8 days. Lol


----------



## Inor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> 51 yrs, 3 days.
> 
> It ain't the year of the chassis so much as the hard mileage.....


Happy birthday - belated!


----------



## PaulS

I'm feel so bad for you, My best year is this year, and then the year after that, (rinse and repeat).


----------



## Inor

nephilim said:


> I feel young at 28 and 8 days. Lol


Happy belated birthday to you too.


----------



## Mish

PaulS said:


> I'm feel so bad for you, My best year is this year, and then the year after that, (rinse and repeat).


I love you, Paul.


----------



## MrsInor

I will be fifty nine a couple weeks before the gathering.


----------



## inceptor

MrsInor said:


> I will be fifty nine a couple weeks before the gathering.


So the celebration will continue ::clapping::


----------



## PaulS

Mish said:


> I love you, Paul.


So, if that guy in your avatar spanked a bit harder he wouldn't get slapped?

I love you too!


----------



## PaulS

MrsInor said:


> I will be fifty nine a couple weeks before the gathering.


I have a thing for you younger women.... I suppose your husband does too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

65.
If i knew I was going to live this long there are some things I would have done different.


----------



## Infidel

rice paddy daddy said:


> 65.
> If i knew I was going to live this long there are some things I would have done different.


Don't feel bad I'm only 42 and I feel the same way. On the bright side most of my friends figured I'd be dead by now (actually I think the odds said I'd be dead by 25) so every day above ground is a bonus.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> 65.
> If i knew I was going to live this long there are some things I would have done different.


I know that's right :lol: I never expect to live to see 30. In my late 20's God hit me upside the head with a 2x4 and said it's time for a change. At 29 I moved to Texas and glad I made the change.

They say God looks out after idiots, morons and the truly stupid. I figure I must have hit 2 out of 3 catagories, I'm just not telling you which ones :grin:


----------



## PaulS

I have always figured I would start feeling old at 90 but I am always saying that I will live for two thousand years.
It pays to take care of yourself but there are always the "little" things that life throws at you too.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I never did drugs but did party pretty hard back int he days. Still do sometimes. I was always pretty hard on my body physically. The only real problems I have now is my right knee gives me trouble from skydiving over the years I am guessing. And some of my other joints give me hell sometimes. I have always been a scuba diver and worked several years as a commercial diver on oil rigs and a few other places and have quite a few deep dives that have added up over the years.. They don't give me trouble too much so that is good I guess. Other than that, I feel damn good. I still work out with weights and like to stretch. As long as you keep doing SOMETHING to keep you actite and fit, you will feel a lot better for a lot longer than someone who does nothing to stay in shape.. I am 5'11 and usually between 215-230 and still have a 32/33 in waist...


----------



## whoppo

Fitty-foe


----------



## tango

68 a couple weeks ago.
If I had known that I was gonna live this long, I woulda taken better care of myself--


----------



## bigdogbuc

45 in six weeks. And feeling every day of it.


----------



## Ricky59

54 years younger..


----------



## Moonshinedave

I'm 58


----------



## inceptor

We got a lotta old farts here. :grin: Well, at least I'm in good company.


----------



## troyp47000

30. but think like im 50, feel like im 70 and look like im 20.


----------



## Inor

inceptor said:


> We got a lotta old farts here. :grin: Well, at least I'm in good company.


Maybe we should start discussing how many packages of Depends and how many bottles of Geritol we should be keeping on hand as well.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Maybe we should start discussing how many packages of Depends and how many bottles of Geritol we should be keeping on hand as well.


Damn, I knew I was forgetting something. Wait........ what were we talking about? :?:


----------



## sparkyprep

Damn, I guess I'm still a pup.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

bigdogbuc said:


> 45 in six weeks. And feeling every day of it.


Ol' RPD squints one eye and says in a soft voice, "Heck, son, you jes' wait." :-D
I'd love to feel 45 again. :shock:


----------



## retired guard

I'm 60 and in the thick of it.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ol' RPD squints one eye and says in a soft voice, "Heck, son, you jes' wait." :-D
> I'd love to feel 45 again. :shock:


Yuppers.


----------



## Mish

Damn, you people are old! hehe


----------



## PaulS

Now Mish, you can't be old until you no longer age - until then you are just older.


----------



## Mish

Sorry, Sir.
Damn, you people are older!!


----------



## Inor

Mish said:


> Sorry, Sir.
> Damn, you people are older!!


We're just well seasoned.


----------



## inceptor

Mish said:


> Damn, you people are old! hehe


Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight, he'll just kill you. John Steinbeck


----------



## Just Sayin'

52 here...

And can still beat my 18 yr old daughter in the 2 mile run...

Don't think that's gonna last much longer though...


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> Damn, you people are old! hehe


But COOL!


----------



## The Resister

Just Sayin' said:


> 52 here...
> 
> And can still beat my 18 yr old daughter in the 2 mile run...
> 
> Don't think that's gonna last much longer though...


I'm 57 and work with some guys in their 20s and 30s. They respect the fact that I can still keep pace with them... but, honestly after a hard day, I go home and get the full eight hours of sleep. There is a consolation: many of them admit to going home, having a beer or two and hitting the sack.


----------



## spokes

Somewhere between menopause and social security. With age comes wisdom. Unfortunately arthritis, hypertension, loss of energy, loss of hearing, bifocal glasses........


----------



## rice paddy daddy

spokes said:


> Somewhere between menopause and social security. With age comes wisdom. Unfortunately arthritis, hypertension, loss of energy, loss of hearing, bifocal glasses........


Yep. Morning ritual now involves putting parts on and in, and a couple Aleeve.


----------



## Slippy

I'm still young enough to work hard but I work a hell of a lot slower.. My fencing still has a long ways to go and I pray for soft soil since I am using hand held post hole diggers and hand held auger. You would have thought that I hit the lottery yesterday when I found a soft patch of earth that goes on for about a 100 yards or so. Young or Old, soft earth and fencing goes like "grits and eggs"! (Thanks RPD for a great analogy!)


----------



## dannydefense

I knew it was going to be an upper range predominant situation but I have to admit I'm a little sad we're not seeing at least a few teens, a handful of 20's and even more 30 somethings.

The younger generation is the majority, and if they're not spending much time thinking about their future, it's going to be even worse than the one we left ourselves.


----------



## inceptor

dannydefense said:


> I knew it was going to be an upper range predominant situation but I have to admit I'm a little sad we're not seeing at least a few teens, a handful of 20's and even more 30 somethings.
> 
> The younger generation is the majority, and if they're not spending much time thinking about their future, it's going to be even worse than the one we left ourselves.


I don't know about you but when I was that age, my only real concern was the here and now. I was aware of the future and knew what could happen but did nothing about it. It wasn't until I hit my late 30's that I started prepping. I did no research and did what I thought was right. Boy did I make a lot of mistakes. That was before Al Gore invented the internet so research was harder then.


----------



## Slippy

dannydefense said:


> I knew it was going to be an upper range predominant situation but I have to admit I'm a little sad we're not seeing at least a few teens, a handful of 20's and even more 30 somethings.
> 
> The younger generation is the majority, and if they're not spending much time thinking about their future, it's going to be even worse than the one we left ourselves.


Most are too busy with their faces planted in their phones viewing texted pictures of someone's naked ass. Or getting neck tattoos with Mommy and Daddy's money while wondering why their degree in Midevel Lesbian Studies is not getting them a corner office job at IBM.


----------



## dannydefense

Agreed, with both of you. It's a pipe dream, but I was hoping we'd see a small collective.


----------



## Slippy

DD
Seriously, you are so right. I am also old enough to know that I need some young strong backs to help me and Mrs. Slippy post SHTF. Sustainable living is hard work.


----------



## miho

I'm 36 and getting younger


----------



## kevincali

I'm 27, been "prepping" for a year or so, but been homesteading, and becoming more self sustainable for a bit over 3 years. I did it before, but really got serious once I owned my own home outright.


----------



## Reptilicus

Just turned 59 today. Had a helluva surprise birthday party and BBQ last night and now it will take me at least 3 days to recouperate. The Corona and tequila were flowing freely. When I woke up this morning I felt like I should be dead! Can't wait for 60!


----------



## Mish

Happy Birthday, babe!! Sounds like you had a great one!!


----------



## Sharkbait

Reptilicus said:


> Just turned 59 today.


Happy Birthday!

I'll be 45 in three weeks.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Happy birthday!! We will have plenty of Corona and tequila (among others) for the 2015 gathering in Montana.. Somethin to look forward to!!


----------



## inceptor

Reptilicus said:


> Just turned 59 today. Had a helluva surprise birthday party and BBQ last night and now it will take me at least 3 days to recouperate. The Corona and tequila were flowing freely. When I woke up this morning I felt like I should be dead! Can't wait for 60!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## littleblackdevil

Happy birthday Reptilicus!

I clicked the 18-30 category but after about 20 minutes of mental math just realized that I am actually 31. Where does the time go?


----------



## Leon

Mish said:


> I'm curious about the range of ages we have on this forum. Do we have any youngins that are interested in prepping or is this forum filled with a bunch of bitter old folks? hehe:-D
> If you're not shy, give up your age. :shock:
> 
> *I'm 25 for life!!* (Ok, I'm 37 in about a month)


 O.P.S.E.C.

!!!

I fear this thread


----------



## sleeplightly

38 but feeling much older everytime I go in for a checkup.


----------



## Old Man

To old to remember.


----------



## Cleanwaste

31

Some things that made me realize I was getting old:

- seeing my younger cousins with their hair over their eyes and fighting the urge to hold them down while giving them a "proper" hair cut
- one of my kids asking "Mom, why does your belly feel like jello?"
- wanting to smack the cashier at the grocery store for calling me "Ma'm" after looking over my shoulder to see who he was talking to
- when paying for my Rikscha ride during a trip to NYC, being offered the senior discount (the SENIOR DISCOUNT!!....I don't even...)

Anyway, I no longer feel immortal and invincible, but with that realization also comes a greater effort to make the most of every day.


----------



## Slippy

Cleanwaste said:


> 31
> 
> Some things that made me realize I was getting old:
> 
> - seeing my younger cousins with their hair over their eyes and fighting the urge to hold them down while giving them a "proper" hair cut
> - one of my kids asking "Mom, why does your belly feel like jello?"
> - wanting to smack the cashier at the grocery store for calling me "Ma'm" after looking over my shoulder to see who he was talking to
> - when paying for my Rikscha ride during a trip to NYC, being offered the senior discount (the SENIOR DISCOUNT!!....I don't even...)
> 
> Anyway, I no longer feel immortal and invincible, but with that realization also comes a greater effort to make the most of every day.


I know what you mean. A while back I was at the grocery store check out and the cashier and bagger were both young girls in their 20's I suppose. After joking with them I paid and was walking out as I heard one of the girls say, "he is nice looking"...and the other one says, "yeah for an older heavy-set man"!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Cleanwaste said:


> 31
> 
> Some things that made me realize I was getting old:
> 
> - seeing my younger cousins with their hair over their eyes and fighting the urge to hold them down while giving them a "proper" hair cut
> - one of my kids asking "Mom, why does your belly feel like jello?"
> - wanting to smack the cashier at the grocery store for calling me "Ma'm" after looking over my shoulder to see who he was talking to
> - when paying for my Rikscha ride during a trip to NYC, being offered the senior discount (the SENIOR DISCOUNT!!....I don't even...)
> 
> Anyway, I no longer feel immortal and invincible, but with that realization also comes a greater effort to make the most of every day.


The high school age girls working the counter at the Burger King automatically give me the 10% discount without even asking. I must look older than dirt to a 17 year old.


----------



## PrepperLite

Mish said:


> I'm curious about the range of ages we have on this forum. Do we have any youngins that are interested in prepping or is this forum filled with a bunch of bitter old folks? hehe:-D
> If you're not shy, give up your age. :shock:
> 
> *I'm 25 for life!!* (Ok, I'm 37 in about a month)


As the data proves, the majority are bitter old folks.


----------



## Mish

I officially figured out I was old about 3 years ago. It was a hot summer day and I was looking out my office window as the landscapers were doing their thing. I noticed one of the workers taking off their shirt and admired his amazing physique. Later that day, that amazingly good looking stud walked up to my office only to say...Hey Miss Michele!! OMG! Do you remember me?! Here it was a 22 year old past student of mine.  I asked him never to call me that again and then went and sobbed in a corner. Hehe


----------



## ordnance21xx

My mind is 25, However my body is 57 with many pains.


----------



## pastornator

56, and doing fine. Only pills for me are health suppliments! My oldest grandson will be 9 this year and my two sons (if anyone read my other post that said we had 3 sons, one didn't make it) are both in their 30s, married with kids of their own.


----------



## jro1

*Define "old as ****"*

wasn't aware that **** had an age! What about older than shit, Is older than shit older than old as ****?

5*7+5-(-20)/2=.....how old am I?


----------



## shotlady

I think im 42. or 43. so long as I get guns ammo and purses for my bday I don't axe no questions


----------



## Silverback

38 and falling fast.


----------



## James m

31 years old
One of my friends is retired as of a few weeks ago. Same age as me. He worked at an army depot on electronic gizmos. I guess they had him take early retirement because of the budget? Said he's buying a 3d printer and moving south. Well the northern south anyway.
It just made me sad that he's retired!


----------



## Charles Martel

Turned 40 a couple months ago.


----------



## coldbluesteel

57. And i get to be a bigger a##hole every year.


----------



## Deebo

Im old enough to sleep by myself, but I sure dont like too.
Im proud to say I just turned 40.


----------



## BagLady

sparkyprep said:


> Damn, I guess I'm still a pup.


That's ok Sparky, I like playing with pups!! lol


----------



## M6scout

I'm like a little kid trying to hold 7 1/2 fingers but number just keeps popping up. What sucks is I'm all out of fingers and toes!! ))
Bottom line I'm a few months shy of 48 but "HELL" I feel pretty good soooo. I'm gonna keep holding up 7 1/2 fingers


----------



## dutch16

I'm 39 and holding,since 1998...


----------



## Bossman

I'm 39 with 32 years experience. But 3 wives 4 kids makes it seem like a long 39 years.


----------



## ralper

I am 21 with X years experience. Use your algebra to find X.


----------



## PaulS

ralper said:


> I am 21 with X years experience. Use your algebra to find X.


I found "x" but there are two of them in that sentence. so you must be 21+2x that makes you 40 something! (it's new math)


----------



## 9UC

I'm 67 and enjoying my adopted work week. 6 Saturdays followed by a Sunday


----------



## Spooky110

26. Enlisted at 17, out after 8 years.


----------



## courtmichael

44 yrs old , army veteran


----------



## phrogman

I'm 37 and feel young as ever, except when I remember that I'm eligible for retirement from the USMC in less than 3 years or when I get hurt. By the way, this is my first post. Hello to everyone.


----------



## paraquack

Welcome to the group from Arizona

Post yourself on http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=11 so everyone can say howdy and get to meet you.


----------



## Stevenc90

As i have been told by the fart jokes i tell and laugh at I am a 5 year old trapped in a 53 year old body ....


----------



## Trags

41, beat, banged up but still hanging around to see what happens next.


----------



## nutmeg

28, feeling old recently.. :sad:


----------



## slewfoot

70 this coming Sunday feel 50. So I can say been there done that.


----------



## Inor

slewfoot said:


> 70 this coming Sunday feel 50. So I can say been there done that.


Happy birthday Slewfoot!


----------



## paraquack

So from what it looks like, we are mostly old farts. It looks like we are really going to have to become the teachers in the future. I just hope the young people out there have the sense to shut up, pay attention and learn everything they can from us. They will eventually have to restore this country. Just their attitude scares me in that respect. I can remember back when the older generation was respected for their knowledge and wisdom. Now most kids "smarter" and can look up anything on their phones. But then again, that might change when they don't find any "bars" on their phone or when they tap the small screen and it continues to stare back at them, blankly!


----------



## DanteAHellsong

Seriously, mish. You are awesome for getting this thread started. I am 30 and prior service army, until yesterday I was feeling older than dirt then I got jumped by three guys who wanted my Starbucks cup. One was thwacked out of his mind, stupid junkies. I was able to fend off one and hold down two until the cops came, irony was one of them had given me my utility belt a few months ago when I made a video recording of two guys beating up a kid over a video game, or more specifically stepping up to keep them from beating the life out of the poor kid. I bring that up to say this
The youth of today are the smartest dumb people you will ever meet. They learn a lot from friends but know nothing, they fight for their right to be treated like adults just so they can drink do drugs wear skinny jeans and be "scene" or emo. But for those of is here, we have to ask ourselves this. Who was it that taught them to act this way. I live in Seattle Washington and am ashamed to say that from my knowledge over 60% of the homeless age 12 - 23 are there because they left home to party. So why would there be a group of my generational gap here, they don't have the resources to be here because they are too busy being dumb. Honestly I am rather surprised that we have 13 or so of us 30 and under crew even here to realize that we need to be prepping!
Any who, trade finished, I just hope that some of you "Old Folks" take this seriously enough to start teaching preparedness to younger generations. Just think, the Canadian government has approved survival courses and hand outs in their colleges. As Americans, what is our excuse?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

DanteAHellsong said:


> .......... Just think, the Canadian government has approved survival courses and hand outs in their colleges. As Americans, what is our excuse?


For a large percentage of Americans the problem is the Democratic Party in general, and liberalism in particular.
Exhibit A : any one of a number of large cities that have been run by liberals for decades. Such as Detroit.


----------



## microprepper

How old is this crazy person? Old enough to know I want to get even older!


----------



## Mish

DanteAHellsong said:


> Seriously, mish. You are awesome!


Yes, yes I am! hehe


----------



## DanteAHellsong

Very true RPD.. Sad but true, though if enouh people were to press for it. I mean seriously boy/Girl Scouts barely scrapes the surface of it all and there are too many windbags professing to know what you want to learn but not willing or in able to teach or even show you where you could find such info as pioneering corses *grumbles some more*


----------



## SecretPrepper

34 here. It amazes me how many of my pears think that there is nothing of use that the "Old Timers" can teach them. I have learned a lot (and have a lot more to learn) just by sitting quietly and listening to my Dad and Granddad talk with friends. I am trying to teach this to my Son now. He is young yet, but does understand that when the Men are talking the boys sit quietly and listen. He also thinks that "Papa and Great Granddad" are cool in the old school rancher kind of way. He is 6 and makes me proud. He keeps me humble also. I learn from him daily if I take the time to let him teach me. It is amazing to watch him work thing out on his own. You can see the thought process coming to life in his fingers. I hope that I can do half as good a job raising him that my Dad did with me. I am truly blessed.


----------



## DanteAHellsong

Sounds like you're already on the right track SecretPrepper. I can only tell you the value of spending as much time as you can with your son. My father was an absentee parent even when I was living with him, I am highly anti social in person, though I hide it well around those I count as friends. It has taken me a life time to learn what I plan to teach my kids in the first decade and a half of their lives, and if you're child looks up to you at that age, I can say right now that you've done something right.


----------



## Kahlan

Wow look what I just dug up. Now I know how old everybody is....
Useless information but was still fun to read through.

And I am 27. For the past 11 years


----------



## Mish

Bahaha! Lots of old people around here!!


----------



## Inor

Mish said:


> Bahaha! Lots of old people around here!!


Yeah, F...... I mean, screw you!


----------



## Mish

Inor said:


> Yeah, F...... I mean, screw you!


You sir are potty mouth and need a spanking!!


----------



## Jeep

44 and 5/8's Physically as in when I was born. 55 as to how I feel and 1100 years old with battle


----------



## Mish

Jeep, you're way older than I expected.  I thought you were a young pup.


----------



## Arklatex

I am 28. I feel like I am 20 with the soul of a 70 year old. Sometimes I wish I lived in the 1950's... I can hardly relate to most in my generation. I prefer to associate with more experienced folks. Too many liberals in my age group!!!


----------



## Kahlan

Arklatex said:


> I am 28. I feel like I am 20 with the soul of a 70 year old. Sometimes I wish I lived in the 1950's... I can hardly relate to most in my generation. I prefer to associate with more experienced folks. Too many liberals in my age group!!!


I've always felt I was born in the wrong time.


----------



## jimb1972

spokes said:


> Somewhere between menopause and social security. With age comes wisdom. Unfortunately arthritis, hypertension, loss of energy, loss of hearing, bifocal glasses........


The less one speaks the more intelligent people think they are, so it's not really wisdom that comes with age, you just speak less when you can't hear what the hell people are saying anymore.


----------



## tks

43 in a few weeks. Old enough to know better and young enough to do it anyway yet still old enough to be able to afford bail.


----------



## Inor

Arklatex said:


> I am 28. I feel like I am 20 with the soul of a 70 year old. Sometimes I wish I lived in the 1950's... I can hardly relate to most in my generation. I prefer to associate with more experienced folks. Too many liberals in my age group!!!


I usually feel that way. I should have been born in the 1840's.


----------



## Arklatex

I guess I am what you call an "old soul"


----------



## NZKiwi

18! Am I too young? :-o


----------



## Dinah

60 .. not old enough for retirement ... too old to feel like dancing. Age is not just a number, that is something young folks hope is true..lol


----------



## DoubleA

58. Feel like 68.


----------



## Old SF Guy

46....but sometimes 23...if I have that little blue pill...just saying..better living through chemistry.....


----------



## 2Tim215

Old enough to know better, young enough not to care.


----------



## Boss Dog

54
My Mom always said I was born old (in my ways). My grandkids say I am now, my adult (supposedly) children laugh and agree. 
Arthritis, boderline diabetes, trick knee, pinched nerve. I feel it, but...
I'm gonna live forever! John 3:16


----------



## oldgrouch

I'm a cool 68.5. My boss, Mrs. Grouch, is a kick ass 70. We hang around because we don't want to give Dear Leader the pleasure of stopping our SS payments --- and to look after the grandchildren.


----------



## thepeartree

DanteAHellsong said:


> The youth of today are the smartest dumb people you will ever meet. They learn a lot from friends but know nothing, they fight for their right to be treated like adults just so they can drink do drugs wear skinny jeans and be "scene" or emo. But for those of is here, we have to ask ourselves this. Who was it that taught them to act this way. I live in Seattle Washington and am ashamed to say that from my knowledge over 60% of the homeless age 12 - 23 are there because they left home to party. So why would there be a group of my generational gap here, they don't have the resources to be here because they are too busy being dumb. Honestly I am rather surprised that we have 13 or so of us 30 and under crew even here to realize that we need to be prepping!
> Any who, trade finished, I just hope that some of you "Old Folks" take this seriously enough to start teaching preparedness to younger generations. Just think, the Canadian government has approved survival courses and hand outs in their colleges. As Americans, what is our excuse?


I've been doing some thinking about this issue. Fortunately, this forum is a goldmine of data on the subject. It looks to me like the cause is our modern society. Starting right after WW2, people could afford family cars and the road system started catching up to the level needed to let those people go cross-country to follow jobs. What this did was rip apart the family as a unit. No more grandma and grandpa in the same house or next door. No more wisdom being passed down. Now throw in the cost of living outpacing wages. Suddenly husband and wife have to work. Now wisdom and discipline is being supplied by teachers, who don't want that extra job and aren't paid to do it.

So... nobody but tv is raising the kids. Time passes, with more generations being born and basically abandoned.

Then comes the Internet Age. Now it's less tv and more Internet. Child behavior taught by YouTube.

Whatever is glorified on the net is what we're going to end up with. If we could get real prepping on tv and supply responsible web sites, then sooner or later we're going to see kids who are interested in prepping. So far all we're giving them is Walking Dead and Znation. We're on the steepest part of a slippery slope, people. We'd better be doing something about it.


----------



## oldgrouch

DoubleA said:


> 58. Feel like 68.


I am 68! Be positive. Remember, they call these the "golden years." Sure.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Just turned 67 nine days ago. I feel every one of them too!


----------



## ntxwheels

I'm old enough to fart dust..


----------



## James m

Im 32 years old. I enjoy long walks on the beach and also walks in state parks. I like animals. I enjoy cuddling. Hold me?


----------



## XxJACOBxX

I'm 18 and in college. Hard prepping now, but there may be no later.


----------



## Smokin04

I'm turning 35 on Sunday...


----------



## Slippy

Smokin04 said:


> I'm turning 35 on Sunday...


Happy early Birthday Smokin!

(Slippy then drifts off, remembering the days when he was 35, smile on his face, and a warm feeling began to...the Slippy remembered he had to pee...)


----------



## Kahlan

Smokin04 said:


> I'm turning 35 on Sunday...


35... he's a pup 
Guess I better start getting a cake ready!


----------



## Prepared One

54 here and I have the battle scars to prove it. I look at age as a a badge of honor for having survived youths wide eyed, can't be killed, naivete.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

ntxwheels said:


> I'm old enough to fart dust..


LOL - I'm afraid to do that away from the restroom.

Knocking on the door to 60. Hope it opens. 

Similar to PreparedOne's comment. I've made this far in-spite of myself.

Charles Dickens said, "Age is a privilege denied to many" ... I keep telling myself that as I groan to get up from sitting too long


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Smokin04 said:


> I'm turning 35 on Sunday...


Happy birthday.


----------



## NoobMom

37, but with 3 little kids I feel like I'm 47 most days...

except for when I'm drinking..then I feel 25


----------



## Kahlan

NoobMom said:


> except for when I'm drinking..then I feel 25


Buahaha that sounds like me!


----------



## Mish

NoobMom said:


> 37, but with 3 little kids I feel like I'm 47 most days...
> 
> except for when I'm drinking..then I feel 25


I think I drink more now than I did at 25. lol


----------



## sideKahr

My mind tells me I'm cocked, locked, and ready to rock. But my body says take a nap, you're 62 years old dummy.


----------



## casual

22 over here.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I have 3 ages.... My mind says 25, when I look in the mirror my eyes tell me 65 but on paper im 49..


----------



## Prepadoodle

First of all, I'm not crazy.

Yes you are.

I am not.

You must be, you're talking to yourself again.

No I'm not.

Are too.

Am not.

Yes you are Nancy-boi.

I am not you knuckle dragging, cave dwelling, testosterone driven, 1911 totin sociopath.

I'd like to see you come over here and say that!

I am over here Einstein.

Bloody 'ell!!


----------



## Smokin04

Thx guys n girl for the b-day wishes


----------



## Inor

Smokin04 said:


> Thx guys n girl for the b-day wishes


Happy birthday Smokin!


----------



## NavySEAL

I am 72


----------



## Denton

Smokin04 said:


> I'm turning 35 on Sunday...


Happy Birthday, old man!


----------



## keith9365

I'm a 45 year old 25 year old. Still stupid enough to do it anyway


----------



## Mish

Smokin04 said:


> I'm turning 35 on Sunday...


Happy Birthday, babe!!!
Now I feel old! haha


----------



## sargedog

I am 44 years old, and look like I'm 60. Now Mrs sargedog is 42 and looks 15, I have just about quit asking her to buy Skoal for me. She always comes back horse laughing that they asked her for I.D. I haven't been ask for I.D. in 25 years. What's up with that?
I guess everyone thinks I was a cradle robber when I was NOT.lol


----------



## tks

sargedog said:


> I am 44 years old, and look like I'm 60. Now Mrs sargedog is 42 and looks 15, I have just about quit asking her to buy Skoal for me. She always comes back horse laughing that they asked her for I.D. I haven't been ask for I.D. in 25 years. What's up with that?
> I guess everyone thinks I was a cradle robber when I was NOT.lol


I'm meaner than your wife, I take getting carded selfish and send them to hubs all the time. It entertains me.


----------



## thepeartree

I'm 66 and still getting carded. I usually can't decide if I want to laugh or be pissed off. I really had to laugh a few weeks ago when I bought my newest gun at wally world. I got done with all the paperwork and the dept. manager had to carry the thing to the front door before handing it over. I said to her, as I sat there on the electric cart nursing what's left of my right knee, "Do I really look like that much of a terrorist?". Oh, well. It made me feel like a big bad prepper .


----------



## Survival223

Just turned 38 a couple of months ago!


----------



## ntxwheels

I've actually been 39 for 27 years now.


----------



## thepeartree

ntxwheels said:


> I've actually been 39 for 27 years now.


You don't look a day over 75! LOL


----------

